# Poor mans power pole



## FISHINJESS

This is my next project I will be working on. I don't really have $1000 + dollars to go drop on a power pole or talon so I found this instead. I'm not sure how well they work but I'm sure for what I need it for, it will be fine. If anyone has any experience using something similar i would love to hear about it.

http://www.mgs4u.com/shallow-water-boat-anchors.htm


----------



## dmzap

I use a similar homemade pushpole with a loop of rope. A Rockport guide showed me the trick to using the pole and the loop to anchor the boat in the center in shallow grass flats. Just jam into the ground a bit and fish.


----------



## phoenix09

Grainger sells fiberglass rod stock that I've thought about trying. Seems like that is all those are and just sharpening the tip to a point and maybe making a PVC handle on top. Probably cost less than $50


----------



## Sunbeam

How about a hickory hoe handle and a four pound shop hammer.

No just kidding. I have been up most of the night smoking four big briskets so I am a little fuzzy.


----------



## Fishtexx

I really like my anchor pin, just don't trust it to hold the boat when I go on a wade if there is any wind.


----------



## c_mckinney

Seen these and was thinking about rigging me up some. I really like the ideal.


----------



## Part Timer

I would suggest longer than a 8' pole. We use a 12' stake out stick in my dads boat. It holds great if you get it a couple feet in the ground. Most the time we use every bit of that 12'. Doesnt work on shell like a power pole will. Its a mud only kind of anchor. Its a lot nicer than throwing out the anchor though. I would try to find a 10' pole if you can.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nikki

Be sure the fiberglass you try is well coated. Ask some of the oldies SW Bell line men or those that worked around the fiberglass pump rods. You might get a little ichie.


----------



## Dmelcher

Yup. poor man power pole works great. I have two of them that I made from 3/4" fiberglass rods that I order online.


----------



## FISHINJESS

Mmmmmmm! Smoked brisket! I bet they came out awesome Sunbeam.



Sunbeam said:


> How about a hickory hoe handle and a four pound shop hammer.
> 
> No just kidding. I have been up most of the night smoking four big briskets so I am a little fuzzy.


----------



## NitroNX898

I use an 8' stake out stick for the past few years and I really like it. I just wish it was 12'. I have had mine in all conditions and it has never failed me yet.


----------



## fouL-n-fin

Sunbeam said:


> How about a hickory hoe handle and a four pound shop hammer.
> 
> No just kidding. I have been up most of the night smoking four big briskets so I am a little fuzzy.


You must be a Randy Rogers Band kinda man! Its all kinda fuzzzzyyyy!


----------

